# [SOLVED] Windows 7 BSoD BAD_POOL_HEADER



## Charlie31 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am getting the following BSoD error:

BAD_POOL_HEADER
Technical Information: 0X00000019 (0X00000021,0X84D8F000, 0X00003118, 0XD0D3363A) *Note: last four codes are in parentheses. 

My computer: 
Emachines ET1161
OEM OS was Vista Home - 
NOW has Windows 7 Ultimate OS installed

When the crash occurs:
Anytime the computer is started while the Cable modem is connected or at any time a web browser OTHER THAN AOL is launched. If the cable modem (Ubee D3.0) is connected to the computer during start up, I constantly get the BSoD. If I disconnect the modem, the computer starts up fine. I can then reconnect the modem but cannot launch Internet Exploror, Firefox or Google Chrome without the BSoD. I can however launch AOL. So far the only exception to this occurred while performing the BSoD collection app. When I attempted to save the files as a zip file, I received the BSoD then as well.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 BSoD BAD_POOL_HEADER*

Make sure that your network/wifi drivers are up to date, as since it occurs frequently only when a network connection is used. You'll always want to find and disable/uninstall any firewalls or internet security suites you may have active at the time. 

As for the crashes themselves, they're consistent with what you say, but regular minidumps don't provide shed much light on the subject, especially when it deals with a corrupted pool. You should enable Driver Verifier as instructed here and then let your PC crash a couple more times then send the crashdumps to us.


----------



## Charlie31 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 BSoD BAD_POOL_HEADER*

Thank you!

All drivers are up to date.
I enabled Driver Verifier and allowed the computer to crash twice. Here are the dump file from those two crashes.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 BSoD BAD_POOL_HEADER*

I'd hate to say this, but something very screwy is going on. The next paragraph is a technical explanation for my reasoning:

The stack is trashed beyond reconstruction, and unless a kernel dump is available to spend hours upon hours puzzle piecing it together, there's just no explanation on what's going on at the time of the crash that would point to the fault, even with Driver Verifier. DV does show that it's active, but the pool is corrupted to the point where DV could not catch it. It may have to do with DV running out of special pool and the offending process didn't get touched by DV because of it. The strangest thing out of all of it is that the function addresses in the stacks are nearly identical when compared from crashdump to crashdump.

In any case, something is awfully wrong. It definitely sounds like a hardware problem, though if it's a modem there shouldn't be any crashing from it, unless you connect it using a USB cord instead of ethernet or wireless. Is this true? If so, I recommend trying to find another cable modem or run it using a cat5/cat6 cable instead of USB.

Right now the crashes can provide nothing of value aside from us pointing at drivers that may be outdated and ask you to update em. You will need to have to evaluate this through other means, though we can help direct you to some options. 

I also want to ask what AOL is for, and what you are using it to get internet? Are you running AOL service through the cable modem, or using it as a backup dialup connection? Does browsing the internet through it cause the same issues?


----------



## Charlie31 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 BSoD BAD_POOL_HEADER*

The AOL service was running through the cable modem and worked perfectly normal.

However, I believe I found the problem. Over a year ago I purchased a Thomas and Friends Hasbro game for my Niece and loaded it on the computer. She has not played it in months, really only played it a few times when I first put it on here. Anyway, I found a program associated with the game: 

C:\Program Files\Hasbro Interactive\Thomas & Friends - Trouble on the Tracks\HSBR.EXE->[RSRCEmb]

Apparently, it recently began trying to connect to the internet whenever the computer was started with the cable modem plugged in or at any time a browser other than AOL was started up. I deleted it and have had no problems since. I can only assume that since deleting it without any further problems, that it was responsible for the BSoD. 

It was attempting to run: Win32/PowerRegScheduler

Thanks for your help,
Charlie


----------

